

5 Reasons You Need to Learn to Program - sam1r
http://blog.learnstreet.com/5-reasons-you-need-to-learn-to-program/

======
bobAlexbob
What a load of rubbsih,

Programming is automation :- Yes it is, but a lot of jobs in life are not, do
the people who take care of the elderly and vulnerable need automation in
their lives, hmmm an automated butt wiper, or picker uper...

PROGRAMMING TEACHES YOU TO BREAK PROBLEMS DOWN :- True it does but not all
jobs or life in general is about problem solving. Also other jobs Cival
Engineering is about breaking problems down, architects they use software, but
do all need to know how to program to use the software.

PROGRAMMING JOBS ARE BECOMING MORE AND MORE ABUNDANT :- This is probably the
only one I can't argue against.

YOU WILL EITHER BE AHEAD OR BEHIND :- Not really you will only be ahead or
behind if your job requires you to use piece of x software. I am a web
developer by trade, can't use excel for anything, never needed to. Used open
office to do a few graphs but thats about it.

PROGRAMMING IS FUN:- It can be and normally is, but not for everyone. I find
cooking dull, but you could argue the same points except the job one that you
need to learn how to cook.

All this everyone needs to learn to program is a load of non-sense, people
need to know how to use a computer, use the internet but people like me get
paid to make software easy to use so that you don't actually need to worry
that a user can't understand basic logic.

Its not an essential life skill, never will be.

------
addflip
I wish I could get the 3 minutes back that I spent reading that. That belongs
on an infomercial that runs on Comedy Central around 3am.

